# wut the hell is wrong with me?



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

ed0t


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry you are all messed up relationship wise. I met the man of my dreams, had a child with him, we are both on the same level of consciousness (well almost) I'm stuck in DP land lol, we have the same political views (we are conspiracy realists), and we have problems. Like he likes to spend too much money on stupid things and will not make a budget with me. We have not been intimate for quite some time before the baby was born and he is now 9 weeks old.

Having depersonalization and any "illness" makes relationships extra extra EXTRA work on you. It can be sheer hell at times for the other person to understand you...... Just relax and love yourself. That is all we can really do.

The world would be a better place if everyone loved themselves and erased their egos. :shock:


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

Trust can be a bitch. And dp can make it worse. Just for a moment, separate all of the bullshit, the throbbing headache, the fear of rejection and just decide as logically as you can whether or not you should be worrying about this or not. Would your life probably be for the best or the worst if you trusted her? Ignore for a second how you _feel_. 
i'm guessing you picked that it would be worth it - even if you don't feel that way. the tricky thing about not trusting enyone is that every time someone lets you down, you get worse, but when people come through for you,_ you don't become more trusting_. pessimism is self-feeding. but so is optimism. you need to realize that ppl might let you down, but it's worth the risk because you have far more to gain than lose. let your self be axious, but don't act on your worries, ignore them. pay attention to all the reasons you SHOULD trust ppl instead of why you shouldn't. eventually your worries will fade and you will be able to open up to ppl. This is all much easier said than done, it may be VERY hard - but i think you'll agree it needs to be done. it may be hard to become an optimist about anything, but it's much easier if you do it on one aspect of your life at a time.


----------

